# what is it



## fuzzface (May 10, 2008)

was told they were metriaclima zebra mpanga (red top zebra) but not sure they are still juvies

Its the same fish in the top photo and the middle of the bottom pic, his colours show up differently :fish:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

They do look like a Metriaclima zebra of some type, but they look differently than the mpanga that I have.

Nice looking fish thoughâ€¦


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

The coloring looks a lot like my ice blue that I have as they age to more mature colors they get light like yours..... Metriaclima greshakei is what you should look for thats what I am betting on


----------



## fuzzface (May 10, 2008)

Hey thanks. He certainly does look more like the greshakei


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

no prob.. my greshakei was only about 1 and a half inches long when I bought him.. .hes still quite dark... I can't wait until he lightens up... 
yours is a beautiful fish!!


----------

